# MySQL: mit TO_DAYS eine bestimmten Datumsbereichs auswählen



## data (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich verzweifle gerade über einem eigentlich einfachen Problem.

Ich habe eine mysql Datenbank mit mehreren Einträgen.

also zb 
1 2004-01-01
2 2004-02-01
usw.
50 2004-20-01
51 2004-21-01

Alse bestehen für jeden Tag mindestens ein Eintrag. Das Anzeigen der Einträge dieser Woche ist einfach und klappt:

... WHERE TO_DAYS(NOW()) - TO_DAYS(datum) <= 7 


ABER jetzt möchte ich die nächste Woche und die übernächste Woche und die überübernächste Wwoche und die über.... na ihr wist schon was ich meine..

Mit dem Anzatz:

 $von = days_week * ($_GET['page']-1);
    $bis = $days_week * $_GET['page'];
    $show_week = 'TO_DAYS(NOW()) + '.$von.' - TO_DAYS(datum) <= '.$bis;

geht es schon mal nicht.

Wer kann mir helfen ?

Das Beispiel in http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials146422.html verstehe ich nicht so ganz, hört sich aber nach meiner Lösung an.
Das Problerm hierbei ist das Datum des "von Tages" und das Datum des "bis-Tages" herauszufinden... dann würde es wie in dem Bsp klappen


----------



## data (19. Februar 2004)

Ich habs 

War eigentlich nur etwas Konzentrations von nöten und simple Mathematik:

AND TO_DAYS(NOW()) - TO_DAYS(T1.datum) >= $von AND TO_DAYS(NOW()) - TO_DAYS(T1.datum) <= $bis

VON und BIS sind die Tage ab und bis ausgegeben soll also zb 7 und 13 oder 14 und 20


----------

